
I Made a Color Scheme for Programming Using Math - zenorocha
https://draculatheme.com/pro
======
dysosmia
Is there empirical research that corroborates the claim that a particular
theme, mathematically symmetric or not, reliably improves productivity? Or are
those claims directed more at the accompanying book and less about the theme
itself?

~~~
gowld
It uses a physical model of color, not a perceptual model, and it ignores
ambient light color, so it's already clearly missing the boat on scientific
colors.

The example it a vomit of color where punctuated, tags, and content all scream
for attention with equally loud voices.

~~~
gen_greyface
> ...all scream for attention with equally loud voices. < This

------
zenorocha
## The problem

In 2013, my laptop was stolen, so I had to re-configure everything. At that
time, there were thousands of color schemes for programming out there, but
none of them were appealing to me. So I decided to create my own.

Fast forward to 2020, Dracula is one of the most popular themes in the world.
Still, I felt that something was missing. I wanted to help with more than just
a theme.

## My solution

I decided to create a new color scheme using mathematical concepts to
normalize lightness and saturation. I also tested the contrast ratio for all
colors to afford the best readability.

More than that, I built Dracula PRO to be a collection of productivity tips
for developers.

I would love to hear your thoughts on this. And if you have any questions,
please do comment

~~~
00117
Could you please detail some of the math you used?

~~~
zenorocha
I'm not going to be able to give all the details, but I can explain the
process to get there. First, I looked into different ways to represent colors
(hex, rgb, hsl, etc). Then, I studied the number of colors used on a terminal
emulators. With that number, I was able to plot on a color wheel all the
different hues. I used different geometrical degrees for the hue, but kept the
saturation and brightness the same, in order to provide harmony. My mental
model was based on HSL, but the same concept can be applied in different ways.

~~~
tsukurimashou
If you're interested about the math behind how humans perceive the colors:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_difference](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_difference)

You realize the importance of it when you try to calculate the difference
between two colors simply by comparing lets say red green and blue in a color
with rgb format.

------
amanzi
I love the Dracula theme - it's always the first customisations I do after
setting up a new computer in VSCode, Vim, and which ever terminal I'm using.
So I'm keen to support your work even though I'd need to see some side by side
comparisons to see how the Pro and non-pro themes look.

But can you explain how the licensing works with Dracula Pro? I often have
more than three computers on the go, and am constantly trying out new Linux
distros for a week or two before blowing away and reinstalling. How do you
track the three computer limit of the licence?

Thanks.

~~~
zenorocha
It's great to hear that Dracula is one of the first things you do when you get
a new machine!

Unfortunately, I don't have a side-by-side comparison but what I can tell you
is that it's similar to the original one with several color corrections to
balance the lightness and saturation. Plus, the 6 new variations.

About the license, this is mostly to prevent people from purchasing one
package and then sharing with their entire company. It's totally ok if you use
it in more than 3 devices as long as it's for personal use.

------
shaunxcode
"available everywhere"

I guess vim and emacs are nowhere.

(it does look nice though!)

~~~
zenorocha
These are coming pretty soon :)

------
joelennon
I’ve been using Dracula everywhere for years and love it. I’ll buy this purely
to say thanks, getting a shiny new theme is just a bonus. Fantastic work,
thank you.

~~~
zenorocha
That's so kind of you. Thank you so much ;D

------
abioscar
I know this is a paid product, but is there a plan to share the colors hex
codes?

~~~
zenorocha
Hey @abioscar, there are no plans to share the colors as of right now, but
that's a good idea for the future

